# Alten PC umrüsten, was ist nötig?



## DJ-Chris (6. Mai 2020)

*Alten PC umrüsten, was ist nötig?*

Hallo 

ich habe mir 2014 einen PC für Spiele zusammengestellt mit eurer Hilfe hier im Forum. Der PC läuft auch noch super, braucht jetzt aber ein Update und ich bräuchte bitte eure Hilfe 

Hier meine aktuelle Ausstattung:
480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modula 80+ Gold                             
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX                             
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk                             
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s                             
ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 
Sharkoon T28 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/blau                       
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Tower Kühler 
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)                             
                         Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium inkl. SP1 64 Bit Deutsch DSP/SB                             
250GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-7TE250BW)                             
                         Montage- und Funktionstestservice

So habe ich Ihn von Mindfactory dann zusammen bauen lassen. 

Monitor: IIyama Pro lite XB2779QS 2560x1440 LED, 27 Zoll.

Für Spiele nutze ich meinen PC aktuell nicht mehr, dafür habe ich mir die X-Box One X geholt. 

Da ich mir auch eine Drohne DJI Mavic 2 Pro geholt habe, möchte ich nun einsteigen in die Bearbeitung von Fotos und Videos, die ich in 4K aufnehmen kann. (h.264, h.265, D-LOG-M,JPEG). 
Für die Software würde ich dann evtl. lightroom, Adobi oder LRTimelapse testen, die sollten dann auch darauf laufen können.
Auch möchte ich von XP auf Win 10 umsteigen, muss aber auch erst schauen, welche Variante da sinnvoll wäre.
W-Lan und Bluetooth sollte diesmal auch dabei sein. 
Schnellere USB-Anschlüsse müsste ich dann sicherlich auch mit einbauen lassen. 3.2 oder 4?

Gibt es von meinen Komponenten etwas, was ich behalten könnte oder muss ich alles tauschen, weil zu alt und langsam? 

Was könntet ihr mir dann empfehlen als Alternative?

Wenn ich auf WIN 10 umstelle, läuft die Grafikkarte dann automatisch mit DirektX12? Das bräuchte nämlich z.B. lightroom.

Falls umgestellt werden müsste, kann ich dann mit der neuen Zusammenstellung auch PC-Spiele spielen oder eher nicht? Wäre nicht unbedingt nötig, aber es wäre einmal gut zu wissen, falls ich doch das eine oder andere Spiel zocken möchte.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und Hilfe. 

Liebe Grüße - bleibt gesund.


----------



## fud1974 (6. Mai 2020)

DJ-Chris schrieb:


> Falls umgestellt werden müsste, kann ich dann mit der neuen Zusammenstellung auch PC-Spiele spielen oder eher nicht? Wäre nicht unbedingt nötig, aber es wäre einmal gut zu wissen, falls ich doch das eine oder andere Spiel zocken möchte.



Ohne konkret jetzt einen Bauvorschlag/Upgradevorschlag herauszuholen (das werden bestimmt andere machen) .. klar, warum solltest du damit nicht auch spielen können?

Wenn ich mich an meine Lightroom Zeiten erinnere das Ding mochte vor allem viel Speicher (da hast du wenig momentan), performanten Prozessor (wahrscheinlich sogar leistungs- und kerneanzahlmäßig über den heute als gängig empfohlenen Ryzen 3600 hinaus, könnte sich hier für Bild/Videobearbeitung lohnen) und eventuell
noch mehr und schnellere SSD Kapazitäten.

Insofern wird vielleicht eher deine Grafikkarte, welche immer das auch wird, dein Bottleneck bei Spielen wenn du primär auf Foto/Video gehst würde ich vermuten weil dann hier nicht ganz so das Budget reinfliesst. Weiß aber nicht wie stark aktuelle Lightroom Versionen (und was immer du sonst noch benutzt) von
den Grafikkarten mittlerweile profitieren, da hat sich bestimmt auch schon viel getan dass die GPUs zum Berechnen von Daten genommen werden, insofern werden die Karten da heute auch vielleicht eher größer dimensioniert..

Insofern... ein System für Video- und Bildbearbeitung ist an einem Gaming-PC sicherlich deutlich näher dran als der gewöhnliche Office-PC.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2020)

Windows 10 installierst du ja neu, da würde ich einfach die Home-Version nehmen und Dir dann raten, bei der Gelegenheit einer größere SSD zu nehmen. Die Frage ist halt: Willst du es mit dem PC erstmal probieren, denn die CPU ist immer noch ganz gut? Dann würde ich an sich nur die SSD erneuern und ggf. insgesamt 32GB-RAM aufrüsten. Du brauchst da auch nicht zwingend neuere USB-Anschlüsse oder so was. 

Falls du gerne mehr Leistung willst, damit die Bearbeitung fixer von statten geht, würde ich Dir einen Ryzen 7 3700X (ab 300€) mit einem Mainboard für um die 100€, 32GB DDR4-3200-RAM (160€) , eine schnelle M.2-SSD mit 1000GB (140€) und als Grafikkarte eine stromsparender Einsteiger-Karte für 100€ empfehlen. Netzteil, Gehäuse und die Festplatte kannst du ja behalten.

Falls du auch gut spielen können willst, nimmst du halt je nach Budget eine Grafikkarte zwischen 250 und 550 Euro. Bei Preis-Leistung gerade sehr gut wäre eine AMD RX 5700 oder 5700 XT (ab ca 310 bzw. 370 Euro). Das gilt unabhängig davon, ob du die alte CPU weiter benutzt oder nicht. Die alte CPU wäre stark genug, damit eine moderne Grafikkarte trotzdem ihre Leistung ausspielen kann.


----------



## DJ-Chris (6. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank Fud1974 für deine Info. 

Ob es dann tatsächlich lightroom wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da bin ich auch gerade am einlesen, finde da aber nicht viele Alternativen, die mit den Daten von DJI viel anbieten an Möglichkeiten. Hier finde ich auch sehr wenig Beratung bei Personen, die im Netz die Videos darüber drehen und auch von den Anbietern der Software, die ich angeschrieben habe, noch keine Rückmeldung.

Das Zocken wäre ja auch nur eine Notlösung, da ich ja die X-Box habe.


----------



## DJ-Chris (6. Mai 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Windows 10 installierst du ja neu, da würde ich einfach die Home-Version nehmen und Dir dann raten, bei der Gelegenheit einer größere SSD zu nehmen. Die Frage ist halt: Willst du es mit dem PC erstmal probieren, denn die CPU ist immer noch ganz gut? Dann würde ich an sich nur die SSD erneuern und ggf. insgesamt 32GB-RAM aufrüsten. Du brauchst da auch nicht zwingend neuere USB-Anschlüsse oder so was.
> 
> Falls du gerne mehr Leistung willst, damit die Bearbeitung fixer von statten geht, würde ich Dir einen Ryzen 7 3700X (ab 300€) mit einem Mainboard für um die 100€, 32GB DDR4-3200-RAM (160€) , eine schnelle M.2-SSD mit 1000GB (140€) und als Grafikkarte eine stromsparender Einsteiger-Karte für 100€ empfehlen. Netzteil, Gehäuse und die Festplatte kannst du ja behalten.
> 
> Falls du auch gut spielen können willst, nimmst du halt je nach Budget eine Grafikkarte zwischen 250 und 550 Euro. Bei Preis-Leistung gerade sehr gut wäre eine AMD RX 5700 oder 5700 XT (ab ca 310 bzw. 370 Euro). Das gilt unabhängig davon, ob du die alte CPU weiter benutzt oder nicht. Die alte CPU wäre stark genug, damit eine moderne Grafikkarte trotzdem ihre Leistung ausspielen kann.



USB ist glaube ich noch 1.1 und 2, daher dachte ich, es wäre vielleicht sinnvoll, die auch zu wechseln, da die Übertragung bei größeren Datenmengen schneller geht. 

Im Netz werden teilweise Win 10 Pro für 15,-€ angeboten, als download, ist sowas die originale Version? Neu würde die ja über 250,- € kosten. 

Die Grafikkarte ist nicht tauglich für die Arbeit? Dachte, da ich damals extra eine teurere genommen hatte, hält die etwas länger  Bekommt man für so eine ältere Variante noch etwas auf der Bucht oder bei anderen Anbietern?
Oder wäre es sinnvoller, wenn ich schon mehrere Teile neu kaufe, den PC als ganzes zu verkaufen und den neuen komplett zu erstellen?
Was könnte der alte PC noch bringen? Festplatte könnte ich ja als zweite Speicherkapazität behalten und den Rest verkaufen. Ist nur die Frage, bekomme ich soviel für den alten Rechner im Vergleich dazu, wenn ich ein neues Gehäuse wieder mit Beleuchtung und Netzteil bräuchte. 
Blöde Frage: Wenn die Festplatte mit in den neuen PC soll, muss die dann auch neu angelegt werden wegen win10? Frage nur wegen der Daten die darauf gespeichert sind, sind Arbeitsdaten. 

Bin schon am überlegen ob ich dann auch die CPU wechseln würde, dann hätte ich die nächsten Jahre wieder Ruhe und muss nicht von neuem Investieren.  
Käme die alte CPU mit der neuen stärkeren Grafikkarte noch zurecht?
Den Arbeitsspeicher von 32GB, dass ginge dann aber nur mit einem neuen Mainboard nicht mit meinem alten oder?

Bei der Grafikkarte ist mir halt wichtig, dass sie die 4k, hdr, 10 bit Farbtiefe usw. alles kann. Möchte da jetzt auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Zur Zocker-Grafikkarte den Schritt muss ich mir tatsächlich überlegen, sind ja ca. 250,-€ für "nur" ein vielleicht. 

Wie ist das denn wegen dem Monitor?

Danke dir Herbboy


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2020)

DJ-Chris schrieb:


> USB ist glaube ich noch 1.1 und 2, daher dachte ich, es wäre vielleicht sinnvoll, die auch zu wechseln, da die Übertragung bei größeren Datenmengen schneller geht.


 Falls von von USB-Sticks/Festplatten oder auch per USB angeschlossenen Kameras überträgst, dann ja. Aber auch nur dann, wenn auch das Speichergerät schnell genug ist. Es nutzt nichts, wenn zB eine Action-Cam USB3.0 "hat", aber intern die SD-Karte nur mit USB2.0 liest/beschreibt.

Dein Mainboard hat allerdings eh schon 4 Ports mit USB3.1 hinten und auch auf dem Board, um ein passendes Frontpanel anzuschließen. 



> Im Netz werden teilweise Win 10 Pro für 15,-€ angeboten, als download, ist sowas die originale Version? Neu würde die ja über 250,- € kosten.


 Im Netz bekommst du oft billige Keys, die aus Massenlizenzen stammen, also der Key wird mehrfach genutzt. Da kann es passieren, wenn du mal neu installierst, dass der Key nicht mehr geht, weil er zu oft benutzt wurde. Sollte das schon kurz nach dem Kauf passieren, bekommst du aber nen neuen.

Ansonsten bekommst du eine 100% vollwertige Version mit einem Key, den du auch an ein Microsoft-Konto binden kannst, für ca. 120€ auch bei Amazon, also direkt von Amazon und nicht von einem Marketplace-Händler.

Downloaden kannst du Win10 ja so oder so direkt bei Microsoft - du musst halt nur nach spätestens ich glaub 14 Tagen einen Key eingeben. Der Download geht mit dem MS-Tool "Media Creation Tool", damit kannst du einen USB-Stick oder einen CD/DVD-Rohling so bearbeiten lassen, dass Windows da drauf ist und installiert werden kann.



> Die Grafikkarte ist nicht tauglich für die Arbeit? Dachte, da ich damals extra eine teurere genommen hatte, hält die etwas länger  Bekommt man für so eine ältere Variante noch etwas auf der Bucht oder bei anderen Anbietern?


 Doch, die wäre schon tauglich, aber ich dachte halt, da du nicht mehr spielst, dass du Dir eine Karte einbauen kannst, die so gut wie keinen Strom braucht. Für die R9 290 bekommst du auch noch was bei eBay. so 60-90€. 



> Oder wäre es sinnvoller, wenn ich schon mehrere Teile neu kaufe, den PC als ganzes zu verkaufen und den neuen komplett zu erstellen?


 Gerade aktuell, wo viele einen günstigen PC brauchen, wäre das durchaus eine Option - du bekommst aber vermutlich weniger als beim Verkauf der einzelnen Teile UND musst halt auch Gehäuse, Netzteil und Festplatte neu kaufen.



> Was könnte der alte PC noch bringen?


 schwer zu sagen - ein ähnlich starker neuer PC kostet vielleicht 600€, davon dann ca die Hälfte. Als VB evlt. 400€, aber das wird wohl nichts. Bei eBay hab ich mal geschaut, was da in den letzten Wochen verkauft wurde: Ein PC mit dem ähnlich starken Core i7-4770 und einer AMD R9 270 unter 200€, gleiche CPU und eine AMD R9 380 (etwas schwächer als die R9 290) für 260€.




> Blöde Frage: Wenn die Festplatte mit in den neuen PC soll, muss die dann auch neu angelegt werden wegen win10? Frage nur wegen der Daten die darauf gespeichert sind, sind Arbeitsdaten.


 Du musst natürlich alle Anwendungen neu installieren und einrichten. Aber die reinen Daten, also Projektdateien, Bilder, Videos usw., bleiben erhalten. 



> Bin schon am überlegen ob ich dann auch die CPU wechseln würde, dann hätte ich die nächsten Jahre wieder Ruhe und muss nicht von neuem Investieren.
> Käme die alte CPU mit der neuen stärkeren Grafikkarte noch zurecht?


 ja, du hast halt mit ner moderneren CPU noch mehr FPS, und bei Anwendungen natürlich mehr Leistung.



> Den Arbeitsspeicher von 32GB, dass ginge dann aber nur mit einem neuen Mainboard nicht mit meinem alten oder?


 32GB geht bei Deinem Board, aber wohl nur in Form vom 4x8GB und nicht 2x16GB. Letzteres ginge bei modernen Boards problemlos.



> Bei der Grafikkarte ist mir halt wichtig, dass sie die 4k, hdr, 10 bit Farbtiefe usw. alles kann. Möchte da jetzt auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Zur Zocker-Grafikkarte den Schritt muss ich mir tatsächlich überlegen, sind ja ca. 250,-€ für "nur" ein vielleicht.


 Das können theoretisch schon die integrierten Chips in CPUs, nur hat zB der Ryzen 7 3700X keine eigene Grafikeinheit. Diese Dinge betreffen ja nur 2D, da braucht es nicht viel Power.



> Wie ist das denn wegen dem Monitor?


 Hängt von DIr ab, vor allem vom Budget auch wegen des Restes.


----------



## DJ-Chris (6. Mai 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Falls von von USB-Sticks/Festplatten oder auch per USB angeschlossenen Kameras überträgst, dann ja. Aber auch nur dann, wenn auch das Speichergerät schnell genug ist. Es nutzt nichts, wenn zB eine Action-Cam USB3.0 "hat", aber intern die SD-Karte nur mit USB2.0 liest/beschreibt.
> 
> Ja habe ich. In der Drohne z.B. nutze ich die SanDisk extreme 64 GB micro SDXC Class 3 V30
> 
> ...


Was wäre denn für ein Monitor Ok?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2020)

DJ-Chris schrieb:


> Was wäre denn für ein Monitor Ok?


ja gut, das ist schwer zu sagen. 4K soll ja vermutlich sein wegen der Videos, oder? Dann geht es ab etwa 280€ los mit 4K, 27 Zoll und IPS oder VA-Panel, was idR farbechter ist als TN. TN ist wiederum billiger. Aber billige IPS/VA sind halt ggf. auch nicht so gut, oder die Ausleuchtung ist nicht so toll - am Ende ist es eine Preisfrage, denn man KANN natürlich vierstellige Summen für ein Gerät ausgeben, das auch Profis nutzen.  

Du kannst natürlich auch nur Full-HD oder WQHD nehmen, falls es nicht so wichtig ist, dass du beim Schneiden&co 4K "siehst" oder nicht. Wirklich sehen kann man das ja eh nur, wenn man ein Video dann auf Vollbild schaut - schneiden usw. geht auch ohne 4K-Monitor.


----------



## DJ-Chris (7. Mai 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja gut, das ist schwer zu sagen. 4K soll ja vermutlich sein wegen der Videos, oder? Dann geht es ab etwa 280€ los mit 4K, 27 Zoll und IPS oder VA-Panel, was idR farbechter ist als TN. TN ist wiederum billiger. Aber billige IPS/VA sind halt ggf. auch nicht so gut, oder die Ausleuchtung ist nicht so toll - am Ende ist es eine Preisfrage, denn man KANN natürlich vierstellige Summen für ein Gerät ausgeben, das auch Profis nutzen.
> 
> Du kannst natürlich auch nur Full-HD oder WQHD nehmen, falls es nicht so wichtig ist, dass du beim Schneiden&co 4K "siehst" oder nicht. Wirklich sehen kann man das ja eh nur, wenn man ein Video dann auf Vollbild schaut - schneiden usw. geht auch ohne 4K-Monitor.



Ja so einen WQHD habe ich ja schon in 27 Zoll und wenn der zum bearbeiten auch langt, dann lasse ich den erst einmal und tausche ihn später um, wenn ich tatsächlich so viel damit mache, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Zum zocken langt der Bildschirm zur Not ja auch nocht. 
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/iiyama+prolite+xb2779qs+144346

Also wäre das zusammen gefasst:
-Win10 home ca. 120€
-32GB DDR4-3200-RAM (160€) _ODER geht das nur mit dem neuen Motherboard oder auch mit meinem?_
-eine schnelle M.2-SSD mit 1000GB (140€)
_Kannst du hier bei dem Arbeitsspeicher und SSD etwas spezielles empfehlen?_

_Gibt es denn einen Unterschied, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher auf 4x8 oder 2x 16 aufgeteilt ist?_

- evtl. die AMD RX 5700 oder 5700 XT (ab ca 310 bzw. 370 Euro) ginge auch bei alter cpu. _Bringt die Grafikkarte mehr als meine alte?_
Hier ein Link auf die Seite von adobe lightroom, bezüglich der Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte.  Dort wird die Mindestanforderung aufgezeigt. Auch wird dort für ältere Grafikkarten ab 2014 eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen. Ich lese das so, dass Win10 dafür benötigt wird, dann DirectX12, was auch dann mit _meiner alten Grafikkarte laufen sollte?!_
Empfohlene Grafikkarten die im Jahr 2014 oder später bereitgestellt wurden.....:
AMD: Bei AMD-Karten empfehlen wir die Verwendung der Radeon R9-Serie, z.B.  R9 270 bis 290...
_Die Karte AMD rx 5700 und rx 5700 xt habe ich dort nicht gefunden oder liegt das daran, dass die deutlich über der Mindestanforderung liegen?_
https://helpx.adobe.com/de/lightroom-classic/kb/lightroom-gpu-faq.html

_Bezüglich W-Lan und Bluetooth, lässt sich das auch noch einbauen? Falls ja, kannst du mir etwas vorschlagen, was ich da kaufen könnte?
_
_UND mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das DVD Laufwerk macht vielleicht aus Sinn zu tauschen, da ich keine DVD´s mehr habe sondern alles 4K kaufe und somit nur BlueRay und 4K schaue. Kannst du da ein Laufwerk empfehlen? Software lässt sich über solche Laufwerke ja dann trotzdem aufspielen oder?_

_Dies ist übrigens mein Gehäuse, damit du die Größe anschauen kannst, falls doch eine andere CPU oder Grafik oder Mainboard eingebaut werden muss/darf/soll _
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Sharkoon-T28-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz-blau_781017.html

Monitor: später 

Gehäuse, Netzteil, 2te Festplatte, weiter nutzen.


----------



## fud1974 (7. Mai 2020)

DJ-Chris schrieb:


> Monitor: später



Ja, Monitore sind für Bild- und Videobearbeitung noch ein ganz anderes Thema. 
Enthusiasten und Profis geben für Monitore oft mehr Geld aus als manche Gamer für ihren ganzen PC.

Auch das Thema Farbkalibrierung ist nicht zu vergessen, der schönste  Monitor nützt dir nix wenn du ihn nicht kalibrierst, nach "Sicht" kalibrieren ist da meistens Essig.

Also müsste man da auch noch eventuell Budget zur Seite legen für ein Farbkalibrierungsgerät wie ein Spyder oder Mitbewerber.

Und Monitore die hervorragend für Foto-Bearbeitung und Video-Bearbeitung sind (und eventuell sauteuer) sind manchmal für Spiele nur semi-gut bis schlecht, da Zielkonflikt von den Eigenschaften her.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2020)

Das RAM geht nur mit nem neuen Board und CPU. Für DEIN Board brauchst du 4x8GB DDR3-RAM. 

Die 5700 (XT) müsste (mehr als) doppelt so schnell wie Deine R9 290 sein, und natürlich liegt die WEIT über den Anforderungen einer Video- oder Foto-Software. Die ist neuer als die R9-Serien. In den Listen auf der Website stehen übrigens auch viele Karten, die NICHT geeignet sind  

Bluetooth und WLAN kann man per USB leicht verwirklichen, manche Mainboards, falls du eine neue CPU holen willst, haben das aber auch schon eingebaut. Hängt aber davon ab, was man bezahlen will.

Wegen des Laufwerks: schaust du denn wirklich am PC? Ein Ultra-HD-Laufwerk passend zu deinem Gehäuse kostet mindestens 120€.


----------



## DJ-Chris (7. Mai 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ja, Monitore sind für Bild- und Videobearbeitung noch ein ganz anderes Thema.
> Enthusiasten und Profis geben für Monitore oft mehr Geld aus als manche Gamer für ihren ganzen PC.
> 
> Auch das Thema Farbkalibrierung ist nicht zu vergessen, der schönste  Monitor nützt dir nix wenn du ihn nicht kalibrierst, nach "Sicht" kalibrieren ist da meistens Essig.
> ...



Danke dir für die Tipps. Hattest du damals mit so einem Kalibrierungstool gearbeitet? Habe da kurz ein Video gesehen und kurz eingelesen, macht schon sinn....

Ich bin auch bereit evtl. einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen, aber das mache ich erst, wenn ich sehe, dass ich mich da wirklich so rein arbeite, dass es sich lohnt. 
Eines nach dem anderen...  Aber so ein Sensor würde bestimmt auch schon bei meinem Bildschirm helfen können.


----------

